# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Perse ortodokset shqiptare nuk perdorin emra shqiptare por emra grek?

## Ura e Cekajve

Jam vet Ortodoks, neqoftese nuk besoni, mund te me kerkoni kontaktin e facebookut dhe mund te flasim me qete.

Perse Shqipetaret besojne se egzistojne emra Katolik dhe emra Ortodoks? Perse jemi kaq injorant ne krahasim me popujt e tjere te Ballkanit?

Te gjithe popujt e Ballkanit si Serbet, Greket, dhe Bullgaret jane Ortodoks, por Serbet mbajne emra Serb dhe Bullgaret emra Bullgare etj. Greket, kuptohet emra Grek. Po Shqipetaret Ortodoks perse Mbajne emra Grek dhe jo Shqipetare, siç mbajne Katoliket e Veriut?

Dihet qe deri ne shek.XVI Komuniteti Ortodoks dhe Katolik kane mbajtur emra Shqipetare. Mjafton te lexosh regjistrat Osman, apo te kesh nje njohje mesatare te historise tone dhe Ballkanase. Arbereshet dalloheshin nga popujt e tjere te Ballkanit pikerisht nga emrat e tyre, Neqoftese Ortodokset do perdornin emra Grek, ato do quheshin Grek, por dihet qe ato gjate kohes se Pushtimit Osman quheshin Arberesh dhe dalloheshin nga Greket. Shfarrosja e identiteti Arberesh Filloj me emigrimin e madhe Te Ortodokseve te Jugut drejt Italise dhe administrimi i ketyre territoreve nga Kisha Greke dhe ja ku fillojne dhe dalin emra si Jani ne vend te emrave si Gjon. Lexoni regjistrat Osman te zones se Vlores te fillim shek.XVI dhe do shifni qe gjithe emrat jane Gjon apo Gjin. Por ka edhe fshatra te zones se Vlores qe rrjedhin nga emrat Gjon dhe Gjin. 

Me duket normale qe shteti Grek i quan Ortodokset Shqipetare si Grek perderisa keta perdorin emra Grek. Identiteti i nje Kombi vjen nga emrat qe ai perdore. Po te perdoreshin emra Shqipetare nga Ortodokset tane, Shteti Grek nuk kishte kurresesi se si ti quante Grek ata.
Po sikur te kishte Grek me emra si Pal, Gjon, Ndre, Gjin, ne si do ti quanim ata, Grek apo Shqipetare?

----------

Doni-88 (07-09-2013)

----------


## Archon

> Perse Shqipetaret besojne se egzistojne emra Katolik dhe emra Ortodoks?


Sepse ashtu eshte,sepse ka shenjtore qe nuk njihen nga nje kishe apo nga tjetra.Psh kisha ortodokse ka shenjtor me emrin Kostandin,katoliket nuk e kane,etj

Ti na thua hiqni emrat qe perdorin edhe greket edhe perse keto jane me afer versionit origjinal te bibles,sesa ato emra qe kane ardhur nga italishtja,kjo eshte absurditet.

Sa per ate te emrave Gjon edhe Gjin,ne Vlore,na sill ndonje fakt se keshtu ne ajer mund te thuash cte duash

----------


## Archon

Ah se harrova dhe dicka,gjithe ato qe ti i quan emra shqiptar si Ndre,Gjon,Gjin,etj qe perdorin katoliket jane shtemberime te trasha te emrave te ketyre shenjtoreve nga gjuha italiane

----------


## Ura e Cekajve

Prandaj dhe quhet Kisha Orthodokse Autoqefale Shqipetare ahahahahahahah por prape vazhdon me emra Grek. Ne jemi Komb me shume Identitet!

----------


## Archon

> Prandaj dhe quhet Kisha Orthodokse Autoqefale Shqipetare ahahahahahahah por prape vazhdon me emra Grek. Ne jemi Komb me shume Identitet!


Quhet kisha ortodokse autoqefale *e* Shqiperise,nuk ka as kishe greke,as ruse,por ka kishe te Krishtit ne rusi,greqi,etj

Emrat jane biblike dhe jo greke

----------


## Ura e Cekajve

> Sepse ashtu eshte,sepse ka shenjtore qe nuk njihen nga nje kishe apo nga tjetra.Psh kisha ortodokse ka shenjtor me emrin Kostandin,katoliket nuk e kane,etj
> 
> Ti na thua hiqni emrat qe perdorin edhe greket edhe perse keto jane me afer versionit origjinal te bibles,sesa ato emra qe kane ardhur nga italishtja,kjo eshte absurditet.
> 
> Sa per ate te emrave Gjon edhe Gjin,ne Vlore,na sill ndonje fakt se keshtu ne ajer mund te thuash cte duash


Ka me mira Orthodoks me mbiemer Gjoni. Kam dhe nga nga fisi im.

----------


## Archon

> Ka me mira Orthodoks me mbiemer Gjoni. Kam dhe nga nga fisi im.


Ajo qe une po te them eshte se nuk kam njohur kurre ortodoks me emrin Gjon,ndoshta edhe ka meqenese po kembengul kaq shume,por kisha ortodokse nuk e ndalon nje person te quhet ashtu,madje emri gjon,ne ortodokset ka shume forma,joan,jovan,jan,xhovan,xhuvan,etj dhe mund ti besh si te duash,madje edhe xhon,giovani dhe nuk ka problem.
Duhet te kesh parasysh se shumica e emrave biblike edhe te shenjtoreve jane ne greqisht dhe ne gjuhet e tjera jane transformuar duke marre ngjyresa te tjera,tek ortodokset e shqiperise kjo nuk ka ndodhur sepse ne kemi tradite bizantine qindra vjecare dhe nuk kemi kultivuar nje tradite te re ashtu sic kane bere ruset,serbet,etj.

Sot tek ne emra shqiptare jane vetem agron,teuta,bardhyl,bashkim,etj dhe shume prej atyre qe na duken shqiptare jane greke,sllave,turke,italiane,etj

----------

Korcar-L1 (02-09-2013)

----------


## MaqoKorca

Dalni dalni pak se po me duket i ngaterrojme pak gjerat. Duke pasur nje person emer grek ose italian nuk behet automatikisht i huaj. Fillimisht, emrat krishtere e kan rrenjen ose ne gjuhen hebraike ose ne greqishten e lashte, sidomos ortodokset, o ne latinishten, sidomos katoliket. Greqishtja e lashte ka luajtur nje rol shum te madh ne perhapjen e krishterimit, sepse perdoreshe sic perdoret sot anglishtja. Psh Emri Georgios eshte emer grek por e gjejme ne vendet tjera edhe si George, Gjergj, Giorgio, Jürgen, Yuri, Georgiv, Jorge etj.   Emri Yoḥanan esht hebraik por e gjejme gjithashtu edhe si John, Ioannis, Gjon, Johan, Juan etj. E njetja gje ndodh dhe me emra te tjera, prandaj mos ngaterroni ceshtjen kombetare me ate fetare.

----------

Archon (02-09-2013),Korcar-L1 (02-09-2013)

----------


## Korcar-L1

ti ura e cekajve ngateron gjerat kot se koti. E ke idene se cilet jane emra greke? kerko njeher ne google se mbase e gjen kuptimin. Nqs e ke fjalen per emra te krishteresh orthodhokse atehere, ata sjane vetem greke por dhe bullgare, rumune, ruse etj etj per me shume lexo ate qe te ka shkruar Archon dhe Thomai

----------


## MaqoKorca

Por per emra qe kan shum Shqiptare sidomos ne Kosove dhe Maqedoni, si hasan, murat, ibrahim mustafa mehmet qemal ali halil ismail abdyl etj qe skan fare lidhje me emra evropjane por jane turkoarabe car keni per te thene ?

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Por per emra qe kan shum Shqiptare sidomos ne Kosove dhe Maqedoni, si hasan, murat, ibrahim mustafa mehmet qemal ali halil ismail abdyl etj qe skan fare lidhje me emra evropjane por jane turkoarabe car keni per te thene ?


Me tha nje here nje e njohura ime kur lindi qe i vuri emer shqiptar djalit....si ja vure i thashe..... Hasan me tha !!  - Eshte nga Maqedonia

----------


## mia@

Kam pare ne Shqiperi  musliman shqiptar me emra te krishtere, por kurre te krishtere me emra musliman. Kjo tregon qe muslimanet kane qene shume here me tolerant se te krishteret, dhe jo vetem per emrat. Toleranca ne Shqiperi ka ekzistuar vetem fal shumices muslimane qe s'donte t'ja dinte shume per fe. Me falni qe dola nga tema. :ngerdheshje:

----------

Doni-88 (07-09-2013)

----------


## Wordless

Emrat Shqiptarë nuk kanë lidhje as me emrat Ortodoks, as me emrat Arabë dhe as me emrat Turq e Latinë. Nuk dua të them që nuk ka Shqiptarë me emra të tillë, sepse ka plot, e kan për mode , ju duket vetja i plotësuar kur përveç fesë të importuar, vëndosin dhe emrin përkatës Grek, Arab, Turk apo Latin. Emrat Shqiptarë janë emra pagan dhe nuk ka njeri që t'a kundërshtojë. Emrat Shqiptaro-Pagan ekzistojnë para Krishtit dhe Muhamedit.

Shëndet dhe paqe

----------


## Archon

> Kam pare ne Shqiperi  musliman shqiptar me emra te krishtere, por kurre te krishtere me emra musliman. Kjo tregon qe muslimanet kane qene shume here me tolerant se te krishteret, dhe jo vetem per emrat. Toleranca ne Shqiperi ka ekzistuar vetem fal shumices muslimane qe s'donte t'ja dinte shume per fe. Me falni qe dola nga tema.


Ne shqiperi eshte bere nje corbe me emra,gjen mysliman me emra ose mbiemra te krishtere,gjen edhe te krishtere me mbiemra mysliman,psh Edi Rama edhe pse eshte ortodoks,mbiemrin e ka mysliman.
Ka pasur edhe nga ato familje para shume vitesh kur lindnin femije te semure,vendosnin emra te feve te tjera.

----------


## mia@

> Ne shqiperi eshte bere nje corbe me emra,gjen mysliman me emra ose mbiemra te krishtere,gjen edhe te krishtere me mbiemra mysliman,psh Edi Rama edhe pse eshte ortodoks,mbiemrin e ka mysliman.
> Ka pasur edhe nga ato familje para shume vitesh kur lindnin femije te semure,vendosnin emra te feve te tjera.


Te mbiemrat kam vene re qe jane disi te ngaterruar. Ka mbiemra qe i gjen dhe te muslimanet dhe te krishteret, por jo emrat.

----------


## MaqoKorca

> Me tha nje here nje e njohura ime kur lindi qe i vuri emer shqiptar djalit....si ja vure i thashe..... Hasan me tha !!  - Eshte nga Maqedonia


E po mire atere qe kemi edhe patriota te tille qe vene emrat shqiptare dhe rruajne identitetin Shqiptar :i qetë:

----------


## mia@

> Me tha nje here nje e njohura ime kur lindi qe i vuri emer shqiptar djalit....si ja vure i thashe..... Hasan me tha !!  - Eshte nga Maqedonia


 Ne ate lloj ambjenti eshte rritur me aq eshte mjaftuar.  :ngerdheshje:   Injoranca ben te sajen.

----------


## ane

> Kam pare ne Shqiperi  musliman shqiptar me emra te krishtere, por kurre te krishtere me emra musliman. Kjo tregon qe muslimanet kane qene shume here me tolerant se te krishteret, dhe jo vetem per emrat. Toleranca ne Shqiperi ka ekzistuar vetem fal shumices muslimane qe s'donte t'ja dinte shume per fe. Me falni qe dola nga tema.


Nuk eshte ceshtje tolerance por tjeter gje ..e kam cek disa here

----------


## mia@

> Nuk eshte ceshtje tolerance por tjeter gje ..e kam cek disa here


Thoje dhe njehere te me mbushesh mendjen per te kundreten.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Ne ate lloj ambjenti eshte rritur me aq eshte mjaftuar.   Injoranca ben te sajen.


Me pak fjale as Amerika nuk te ben njeri lol...... E njohura ime ka lindur atje. ritur martuar dhe tashme nene e Hasanit.

----------

